# Looking for a single ply installer to work in California, labor only.



## Rebeccatheroofer (Nov 17, 2017)

Need a knowledgeable crew of well trained, skilled roofers, that can do single ply, all makes. an experienced foreman who has very good communication skills on the crew would be a huge plus. Must have all your own tools and equipment. We will supply all material and heavy equipment.We are large solid company, that can supple plenty of work year round all over Los Angeles and Orange County and san diego. 
Please leave an email and or cell number.


----------

